# Cagnes



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Cagnes, I am very interested in your Kindle 2 cover with the seashells on it.  Would it be possible for me to have a skin made by Decalgirl with your design?


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing about the butterflies one, please! You have a great eye for design, Cagnes!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I pm'd both of you the link. If anyone else would like the file, just pm me.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

have to love sharing


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the seashells - imagine it in a light blue Oberon cover Ahhhhhh!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Love your work Cagnes do you have your work on decalgilr? I think you have a long list of fans here.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

zinnia15 said:


> Love your work Cagnes do you have your work on decalgilr? I think you have a long list of fans here.


My thoughts exactly!  I haven't seen another skin I'd be willing to change my seashell skin for, other than other "Cagnes designs."


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The issue is that you cant use the digital elements used to create these, for paid work unless you have bought the rights to do this from the digital scrapbook sites.  And they are expensive.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Pushka said:


> The issue is that you cant use the digital elements used to create these, for paid work unless you have bought the rights to do this from the digital scrapbook sites. And they are expensive.


Oh yea, I knew there was a reason!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

It's really too bad they can't be sold on DecalGirl because her designs really are the most stunning I've seen; I remember seeing the Butterfly skin that she designed for "luvmy4brats" one of my first times on Kindleboards and HAD TO HAVE IT; I was so thankful for her generosity. It's just so beautiful, she has such an eye for design and placement.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes Cagnes, thank you so very much for mine!!!!

It's the best ever!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> It's really too bad they can't be sold on DecalGirl because her designs really are the most stunning I've seen


Agreed!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Pushka said:


> The issue is that you cant use the digital elements used to create these, for paid work unless you have bought the rights to do this from the digital scrapbook sites. And they are expensive.


I actually contacted the digital element designer to see if she'd be interested in designing for decalgirl, but unfortunately she said her plate is full & doesn't want to take on more projects. It was wishful thinking, I know her stuff would be a hit!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I actually contacted the digital element designer to see if she'd be interested in designing for decalgirl, but unfortunately she said her plate is full & doesn't want to take on more projects. It was wishful thinking, I know her stuff would be a hit!


Her loss...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

But cagnes, it is what YOU do with the elements that makes them so wonderful.  Maybe she might sell you a commercial licence for her elements just to do kindle skins, then you could put them to decalgirl for sale?  Not sure how the $$ stack up for this.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> It's really too bad they can't be sold on DecalGirl because her designs really are the most stunning I've seen; I remember seeing the Butterfly skin that she designed for "luvmy4brats" one of my first times on Kindleboards and HAD TO HAVE IT; I was so thankful for her generosity. It's just so beautiful, she has such an eye for design and placement.


They definitely are beautiful! Wish I could live with a light colored skin; if I could, I'd go for one in a heartbeat.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are a few more skins I did with pretty scrapbook papers...


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I was going to suggest that you buy the commercial licenses and sell the designs, if it is cost effective.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

cagnes said:


> Here are a few more skins I did with pretty scrapbook papers...


WOW!! Those are GORGEOUS! I wondered what you've been up to; thanks for showing us.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful!  You are very talented!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, awesome skins... I wish i had more then one kindle...It's so hard to choose.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Here are a few more skins I did with pretty scrapbook papers...


nice designs


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful! So I'm confused. What's wrong with Cagnes selling these skins or did I confuse that part too. Is that they she designs, but someone else makes the skin or what? 

These are beautiful designs!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I _think_ it's because the designs are not her original designs. She uses designs from scrapbooking sites. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As a visual artist, I appreciate Cagnes's ethics in preserving the copyright of the original artist. And her generosity in sharing her own talents free of charge.

By the way, apropos of nothing, did you know that you can buy Amazon Gift cards using the above link on KindleBoards? In the denomination of your choice (minimum of $5)? Sometimes, you just want to send someone a small token of appreciation. 

You do need an email address for the recipient, though. So sometimes I've emailed them to myself just to get the claim code....which then can be put in a PM. Just sayin'. 

Cagnes, if I wasn't planning on getting a custom skin of one of my quilts, I would be SO on these! I may consult you on how to make the custom skin, though!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are going to post pics of your custom skin, Betsy??  
I can't wait to see that.  Is it ordered yet?
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet....I'll post when I get it designed.

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Betsy! I'd be happy to help out with your skin, all you'd need is a photo or image of the quilt.

Right, I use digital scrapbooking elements & photoshop brushes to create the skins. The copyrights are held by the person(s) who made the graphics & the terms of use are personal use only. 

The process is sort of like an interior designer who decorates a room, they don't necessarily make the furniture, drapes, wallpaper, art work, etc. themselves, they just put it all together in a way that they think is pleasing... that's more or less what I'm doing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And you're doing it very nicely.  
deb


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

It will be interesting to see what Betsy's design looks like.  She is almost a pro at it


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

When you create a custom skin, many people purchase these items ( eg a butterfly) off a third party digital site. These are called elements. When you buy them you can pay a small amount which you agree you use only for personal or non business purposes. Which is what cagnes has done. If she then wanted to sell her designs she would have had to purchase a commercial license to use these elements in her designs. The actual designs are hers, but she doesn't have the more expensive license that would allow her to sell these to others. Of course there could be reimbursements made for things like handling but not for sale of the actual design.  As Betty said.   

Christine a couple of sites ( pickleberrypops.com.au) offer commercial access to their designs.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Here are a few more skins I did with pretty scrapbook papers...


Oh my gosh, I love them ALL. You are talented in knowing what looks good. So beautiful!!


----------

